# Another what... 2 ghosts?



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a ghost stripe male het amel and a ghost motley female unknown hets. So what will I get?

Ghost motley's I here you say.

And I've double checked corn cal and it says Ghost Motley as the outcome.

Well first clutch were ghost motleys and ghost stripes which is as it should be but this clutch same parents so far I have 2 anery's!? Are these anery's or ghost's? But they are defiantly not motley. To be honest I have never seen a baby ghost as i got mine as adults and they are a stripe and motley.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds to me the female has to be het amel as well :2thumb:not sure if right but sounds like it


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Can you get photos of the adults AND the babies (back and belly) ?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the most likely explanation would be that one (or both) your ghosts is anery.


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

The ghost motley female


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

The Ghost stripe male


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Herp breeder said:


> sounds to me the female has to be het amel as well :2thumb:not sure if right but sounds like it


You said you're not sure, so I'll be gentle! : victory:

Nothing about this pairing or outcome suggests the female is also het amel. The only thing that would do that is to have snow's in the litter (as both parents are at least anery then all offspring will be at least anery, and a corn that is homozygous amel AND homozygous anery is a snow). The production of a snow wouldn't 'suggest' the female is het amel, it would PROVE the female was het amel. There is nothing else, expect the production of a snow colour in any pattern, that would suggest het amel in the female.



kodisbabe said:


> The ghost motley female
> 
> image
> 
> ...


She looks like a standard anery motley to me. She is too dark for a ghost motley (the motley gene has a very lightening effect in its own right)

This is my anery motley het amel het stripe (not a ghost and a more 'greyphase' than 'brownphase') but you can see she's quite light compared to normal aneries.




















That explains the 'anery' bit.

However, it is not possible to produce normal patterns from visual motley x visual stripe as neither parent has a 'normal pattern' gene to give :hmm:

...even if the stripe is actually a 'motley het stripe' (the production of stripes previously has already proven your motley female is 'motley het stripe' (AKA one copy of motley, one copy of stripe))

Do the babies have belly checkers?
Has the female been with any other males?


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope same male both times. The last babies were very light almost lavender in colour so confused!!! Just anerys and normals from this litter!?


----------



## kodisbabe (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry also yes all have belly checkers! The normals and the anerys


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Its impossible for stripe and a motley to give rise to normal babies.


This means that there are only a few possible explainations here


The animals you believe are the parents of the normals are NOT the actual parents
The normal babies are NOT normals (perhaps very low expression motleys)
Either your 'motley' or your 'stripe' are not 'normal' versions of the morph and need further investigation
There is another possibility but the chances of it happening are so infantisimally small that is not a serious option (i.e. at least one of each of the two gametes that produced each normal spontaniously and independently mutated _back _to the 'normal' version of the pattern gene)
I thinks its time for pics of all the babies (top and belly pics) from all the litters these snakes have given you!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

weird one aye.


----------

